

Only in Japan, Real Men Go to a Hotel With Virtual Girlfriends  - ozres1
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703632304575451414209658940.html?mod=ITP_TEST

======
angstrom
I think I would start a cultural movement to allow polyandry before resorting
to a digital relationship. I know I've heard of fraternal polyandry. Any
reason such relationships would be taboo in eastern cultures? Seems like it
would be advantageous and automatically beneficial to all parties involved.
Particularly in Japan where I understand the marital restrictions are more
relaxed.

